# Another pool question



## doublebrowtine (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone converted their pool from chlorine to salt? if so, what does it involve?


----------



## FlipKing (Jun 21, 2010)

just plumbing in the salt system. The salt system makes natural chlorine. It doesnt require any chemical covertion other than adding salt.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 22, 2010)

Love my salt pool.....It would be a good choice.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jun 22, 2010)

*pool question*

thanks


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 22, 2010)

doublebrowtine said:


> Has anyone converted their pool from chlorine to salt? if so, what does it involve?



Cutting the return line to the pool and adding the generator.  You will also need 110V at the same area for the control panel and a 4x4 post to mount it.  Best thing you will ever do to a pool.  DO NOT USE STABILIZER in a salt pool.  It is not needed.  Once you start, you will be in the same boat as a chlorine pool trying to balance the water.


----------



## FlipKing (Jun 22, 2010)

actually you do use stabalizer, it helps your salt system not work as hard. If you dont use it, the 100 degree heat will eat your chlorine faster than you can make it. I've worked at a pool store for 4 years. You still have to balance the ph, alkalinty too.


----------



## jola (Jun 29, 2010)

Do not use salt in an above ground pool.  During the summer, it works great, but if you do not run the pump and salt chlorinator all year, it will rust everything metal during the off season.


----------



## FlipKing (Jul 6, 2010)

Well The ladder should be removed when winterizing the pool so there really shouldnt be any metal to rust that the water would be on. And Cholorine will rust things too if not taken care of.


----------

